# Need help



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I want to think about a reply before I pen it, for fear that if I say something at this time, I will really explode. I would appreciate your thoughts on this.
I was asked today about a fourteen week old pup who has not been exposed to the sun. They owner is planning to have the nose tatooed.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Jun 1 2005, 07:01 PM
> *I want to think about a reply before I pen it, for fear that if I say something at this time, I will really explode.  I would appreciate your thoughts on this.
> I was asked today about a fourteen week old pup who has not been exposed to the sun.  They owner is planning to have the nose tatooed.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67793*


[/QUOTE]

Oops--typo. Should be the owner is planning to have the pup's nose tatooed black.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OM!!! That sounds so cruel to me... What person would even comply with a request to do the tatoo?!

I don't know what to say right now... my brain is fried from work... just got home... anyway.... you might want to let them know that it is too early to even know if the nose will get black on its own or not and also, you can tell them to give the pup some sunlight... of course if this person is stupid enough to want to tatoo the pup, hopefully he/she won't over expose the pup to the sun...


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I'd also like to know who would even consider doing such a thing? Also, who would have even suggested this work? I would think that the nose is different than the skin and it would be a different type of procedure totally. Please dont tell us that there is such a procedure? 

I would flip out too, but K/Cs mom has a good idea about explaining that its too soon to tell if it will turn on its own and that at 14 weeks it is much too early to do anything. That poor puppy


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

OMG!!! This person SHOULD NOT own a dog!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

If that person should happen to go through with such a despicable act he should be reported to the Animal Protection people.







Can you imagine how painful that would be for that poor little puppy or any animal of any age for that matter. I certainly hope you are not considering actually doing that. Grrrrrrrrrr it makes me shiver to thing about it.








Scooby's nose was partially pink till he was about 6 months old and with a little sunshine each day it gradually went jet black all on its own.
Please tell this person to wait and let the puppy's nose go black naturally.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

1. Why hasn't the dog been in the light?

2. Why in the world would you tattoo the nose? If the pigmentation is that bad the dog should not be bred. Tattooing is only fooling yourself. The next generation will get the poor pigment. It should be sold as pet on spay/neuter agreement. 

I would not tattoo the entire nose for cosmetic reasons. The dog would need to be sedated for it and why risk infection and anesthesia for something like that.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

oh.. my god  thats all i can say..


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i'm confused.. lucylou, where did this pup come from?

surely this is animal abuse..


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

The pup was sold as a pet with limited papers, not for breeding. It had some light, but it was raised totally in the house in a room with shade trees outside, which filtered the light. It was papertrained, and did not go outside in the direct sunlight.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Lucylou,
Just so we understand, this is one of your pups that someone is interested in? Or someone else's pup?


----------



## clharter (May 14, 2005)

:new_Eyecrazy: OUCH!!!! don't let them do it


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Ok, I'm fortified with a new can of diet drink (Tab--remember those?), so I'll tell you the rest of the horrible story.
Yes, this is one of my pups. I am very protective of them. He and his sister spent the first four weeks in my shower (I used the bathtub during those weeks). Then, they enjoyed running around in my bathroom. There is a big oak tree outside the bathroom. They did go into my bedroom (his sister even figured out how to get in my bed and bite my toes). The bedroom is also shaded. He was out of the house four times--twice to the vet, and two days to work with me where he charmed my patients in the nursing homes. I don't start shots until eight weeks, so they stay in isolation unit the second shot.
I thought I had found the perfect home for this pup. He went, as a pet, to a family on the west coast. I've exchanged a number of emails since he left. I've been told how smart he is, how loving he is, etc. 
Now, for the horrible part. The VET wants to tatoo the pup's nose. I am totally against it. Sure, I should have moved him to my sunroom, but I just didn't. They were happy where they were, and I just didn't. Oversight on my part. He has nice eye pigmentation, and his nose is turning. It's just not all there yet. Typical winter nose. He went for his vet visit today with his new owner. I wasn't worried, as he has been seen twice by my vet, and all I got was compliments. Well, not only does this vet want to do the tatoo, but, even though his bite is OK (scissor), she told them that he had one crooked canine tooth, and they should consider braces. Guess who they want to pay for both of these? No way will I contribute in any way to the torture of one of my pups by a tatoo of the nose. I sold this pup as a pet for 1/5 the price of a show pup. He was sold as a pet, and, now they want show quality at the pet price. I'm thinking of refuning their money to rescue my pup from them and their vet.
So, as Paul Harvey says, you have the rest of the story.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I would definetely get him back!!!!







Both they and their vet are NUTS!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Good lord! I agree with Traci! They are NUTS! I hope you can get him back but we all know how hard that is going to be. Do you think they plan to show him without your consent or something? Why on earth would that stuff matter? Especially the tooth! Do keep us posted. I hope at the very least you can talk some sense into them


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Jun 1 2005, 07:59 PM
> *Ok, I'm fortified with a new can of diet drink (Tab--remember those?), so I'll tell you the rest of the horrible story.
> Yes, this is one of my pups.  I am very protective of them.  He and his sister spent the first four weeks in my shower (I used the bathtub during those weeks).  Then, they enjoyed running around in my bathroom.  There is a big oak tree outside the bathroom.  They did go into my bedroom (his sister even figured out how to get in my bed and bite my toes).  The bedroom is also shaded.  He was out of the house four times--twice to the vet, and two days to work with me where he charmed my patients in the nursing homes.  I don't start shots until eight weeks, so they stay in isolation unit the second shot.
> I thought I had found the perfect home for this pup.  He went, as a pet, to a family on the west coast.  I've exchanged a number of emails since he left.  I've been told how smart he is, how loving he is, etc.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Faye,

That's just terrible. I can't believe how awful people can be!!!! You sold this puppy as a pet right? So if they are violating the contract, don't you have the right to get him back?

Thank you again for your nice thoughts for me.







.

Olga


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

What a terrible thing to do! Is this pup a pet? Why do they care so much with a little pink? If this is a show pup, it is deceiving and not allowed!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

This is nuts. How can anybody think of something like this. I would get him back.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Jun 1 2005, 10:29 PM
> *This is nuts. How can anybody think of something like this. I would get him back.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67889*


[/QUOTE]

I questioned her at length. She said she just wanted a companion (pet) to play with her other pup of the same age. 
She doesn't want to show the pup. She just wants one that is show quality, but she paid 1/5 show price.
I am really really upset that this vet is trying to do this. They think she is a Maltese expert.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks, all of you for your input. I'm not sure if I was calmed enough to write the letter I did, but I have sent an email to the person who purchased my pup. I did tell them that I thought it was barbaric to consider the tattoo, and I could not believe there would be a vet so uncaring. 
Funny, but I ran this situation by a couple of my friends today, and one wanted to know if the woman had "sucker" written on her forehead when she walked in the vet's office. I'm still shaking my head about the orthodonics talk. 
This is a very nice little boy, for a pet. But, he is not a show dog. He was not sold as one, and I was specific about him being a pet. He loves to cuddle and play. He had a lot of attention from the time he was born, and he is just a little love. He deserves better than this. As I said, price was 1/5 what a show prospect older male pup would be. I used the online AKC registration so that the paperwork is marked limited. 
Basically, I told them that if they did not feel they could love him as a pet, I would refund their money. 
Thanks again for your help.








Faye


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow is all I can say.







Braces for your dog...tattooing his lil nose...YIKES! I hope everything works out for the best for the little guy! I'm hoping he comes home to you


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

If it were me, I would try my darndest to get the pup back. This is likely just the beginning . . .


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jun 2 2005, 07:04 AM
> *This is likely just the beginning . . .
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67923*


[/QUOTE]
You know, I never even thought of that







...it's time for him to come home to you


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Get him back and send him to me!







I will love him pink nose/scissor teeth and all!







Heck...we will take some walks in the sun and fix that pink nose right up!!!









Stupid people!!!







Hope they don't have children....they'd probably be giving their pre-schooler liposuction or their teenager breast implants!








I have never even HEARD of putting orthodontics on a pet!  That amazed me that it was even possible!!! I had heard of tatooing their noses though, didn't Siliski get accused of that somewhere?







Maybe I am dreaming that.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I feel really stupid but... I NEVER HEARD OF TATOOing A DOGs NOSE






















We live in a sick world.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Let us know when you hear back from the email you sent...I am interested to know how she replied and her reasonings for all this. Why did she even tell you in the first place? I mean, I am glad she did, but just wondering why? Did she think it was "good" news? That you would be pleased? I just don't know...she shouldn't own any pets at all and this vet needs to retire!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

How aweful







I cannot believe a vet would do this at all







I agree with everyone elese ,I would ask that I get him back.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Well you learned from this. Now in your pet contracts you can add no cosmetic surgery, orthodonics or tattooing can be preformed. Hopefully she realizes her vet is an idiot out for money. No decent vet would recommend this.



BTW Sheila I want Bailey I love that new pic of him.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jun 1 2005, 10:02 PM
> *I would definetely get him back!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

If you can offer them back their money and save the poor puppy before harm comes to him. I have never heard of either of these things being done. I don't know why anyone would do such a thing. I mean the pain a lone for a human to endure tactoo is bad enough... but a poor puppy’s noise... 

Please get him back, can you also report the Vet for this kind of procedure. I think it is just cruel.

My first puppy had a part pink noise... To me it just made her sweeter.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

omg~!! you need to get the puppy back







thats sosososo sad









braces and a tatoo for a pet puppy??!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jun 1 2005, 11:02 PM
> *I would definetely get him back!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


OH please do try to get him back. It sounds to me like this vet is out to make some money at the poor puppy's expense. I have never heard of any animal having braces on teeth, that is rediculous, and with the problems known to occur with Maltese with their teeth this surely will cause some damage to other teeth he has.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I have never heard of getting a dog a cosmetic tatoo, I have heard of braces but like for dogs who have teeth so messed up they cant eat and stuff like that. That vet proubly was trying to take advantage of the person you sold the puppy to and she had no idea this wasnt all normal







. Well I am with everyone on trying to get the puppy back but if you cant make sure you tell everyone you sell a puppy to that that vet will try to rip you off and she be avoided.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i can maybe understand this person a little.. if they're new to dog (and maltese!) ownership, unexperienced, and they go to this "expert" maltese vet, and the vet tells them to do these things.. well, it would make sense for them to believe the vet, you know?

you should ask them to take the puppy to a different vet to see what they say.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Jun 2 2005, 10:40 AM
> *you should ask them to take the puppy to a different vet to see what they say.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68060*


[/QUOTE]


Nope, if these people are THAT stupid, they don't need a pup!







Get him back!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Jun 2 2005, 10:47 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, if these people are THAT stupid, they don't need a pup!







Get him back!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68064
[/B][/QUOTE]

hahah just saying if they refuse to give him back


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jun 2 2005, 07:44 AM
> *Let us know when you hear back from the email you sent...I am interested to know how she replied and her reasonings for all this. Why did she even tell you in the first place? I mean, I am glad she did, but just wondering why? Did she think it was "good" news?  That you would be pleased? I just don't know...she shouldn't own any pets at all and this vet needs to retire!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I think she told Faye because she has the audacity to expect Faye to pay for the tattooing and the braces! I would also be interested to hear what the response is...this woman is out of her mind!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If they are unhappy with their puppy enough to seek unecessary cosmetic surgeries, perhaps they should return it as it doesn't sound like the right dog for them.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm with eveyone else...get the puppy back and find him a loving home. I wish I could get another "pet quality" baby, but hubby says 2 cats and 1 dog are enough.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jun 2 2005, 06:30 AM
> *Get him back and send him to me!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I feel confident that the dog's nose will be OK with exposure to the sun. Pigment is no problem in this line. As for the bite, it is a scissor, which is correct, except for that one baby tooth. 
I sent the email out late last night, and I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Lucy Lou,

Thanks for sharing this unbelievable tale...it gives me renewed belief that the world has some mighty fine looooons among the normal folk. How in the word do these people survive...it boogles the mind. I want to slap them silly for being so stupid. 

But, I do want to ask because I am such a novice...I have never heard that the pigment of the nose comes only with sun exposure...when I got my Teddy it was already black and has remained that way. His eye rims were still pink and mostly still are at a year old (I still love him, and would not get them tattoed...these people are just morons). Do most puppies have pink noses that fill in to be black with the sun...

Thanks for educating me.

Susan


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@Jun 2 2005, 12:02 PM
> *Lucy Lou,
> 
> Thanks for sharing this unbelievable tale...it gives me renewed belief that the world has some mighty fine looooons among the normal folk.  How in the word do these people survive...it boogles the mind.  I want to slap them silly for being so stupid.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

There is a condition called "winter nose". I've never had any problem with it with mine, until this winter when Dee Dee got it. She is too little to get on the back of the sofa, where the others like to sun. She is now black again, as I made sure she got some sun. Some dogs do fade when they stay inside.
My friend just got two dogs from another breeder for show. She got them on a Friday night, and took them in the ring the following day. When the judge evaluated them, the first thing she said was that they needed sun. They have been with her two weeks, and their pigment is better. Amd. the are winning.
I don't know if the eye liner would improve with sun on a year old dog, but you might try moderate sun exposure. Some people give kelp (don't ask me more, I just heard it's done) to improve pigment.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Jun 2 2005, 12:24 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a condition called "winter nose". I've never had any problem with it with mine, until this winter when Dee Dee got it. She is too little to get on the back of the sofa, where the others like to sun. She is now black again, as I made sure she got some sun. Some dogs do fade when they stay inside.
My friend just got two dogs from another breeder for show. She got them on a Friday night, and took them in the ring the following day. When the judge evaluated them, the first thing she said was that they needed sun. They have been with her two weeks, and their pigment is better. Amd. the are winning.
I don't know if the eye liner would improve with sun on a year old dog, but you might try moderate sun exposure. Some people give kelp (don't ask me more, I just heard it's done) to improve pigment.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68147
[/B][/QUOTE]

Lucy,

Thanks for the response...Teddy's eyes never bothered me, except when I knew they were bothering him from alergies and that was taken care of with diet...he is for loving not for show...although I find him to be just the best in everything. I would not change a thing on his little wonderful body.























And might I add that others should not either...putting a poor little one through torture so his nose or eyes are black....can I hang them from their toe nails and see if they like it.























Susan


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Truthfully, I would consider that abuse. I would straight out tell them that, and I would go get the pup.

-c


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

i'm a first time maltese owner and dog owner for that matter and i would NEVER think to tatoo my pup or put braces on her. for goodness sakes i wasn't even aware that puppies lost their teeth until i came onto this site. i just thought that the way she came was the way she would always be! my pup has a few oddball things about her, but i think it adds character to her!!









i agree with everyone else in that you should try your hardest to get him back. i would love to see pictures of him and i would like to try to adopt him from you. if you are interested, please pm me with how much the other lady purchased him for. i'm looking for another pup just as another pet, and would love to save him from those horrible people.

please keep us updated with what the lady responds with!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Wasn't there some place out on the west coast that made it against the law to tattoo your dog? Maybe I'm nuts (shut up BC&N!







) but I thought I heard something a few months ago about this.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

And I thought I had heard it all :new_Eyecrazy: ..... unbelievable is the only word I can come up with. They are nuts and so is the VET. I hope they decide they don't want the puppy and you can get the puppy back ...safe and sound. You would only put braces on a dog that has all their adult teeth in already (not on baby teeth) and the bite was so bad as to bother the dog or cause a problem eating otherwise the puppy is a pet, they should let him be a pet. What the @#!# is wrong with these people


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

That's what I was thinking. That baby tooth will fall out in no time.
Crazy Vet.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I hope that they arent that far from you so you can pick him up if possible. Poor baby.


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

I've only heard of thet tomfoolery in the show ring. That poor puppy


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by adorableaccentsdogbows.com_@Jun 6 2005, 10:35 AM
> *I've only heard of thet tomfoolery in the show ring. That poor puppy
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Wow, Someone who is actually within an hour of me...I am so excited. I go to point pleasant all the time and love it...you are living so close to my dream. Are you going to the meetup that Kodie is setting up which is further south?

Susan


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

have you heard anything more about the puppy?


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

? If your pup has blk points when their born can they still lighten up if they don't go in the sun?


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Theresa_@Jun 11 2005, 10:47 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I think they can,but some time in the sunshine will darken them back up!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Since writing the owners of my pup, telling them how strongly I felt about their plans for a tattoo (according to them, their vet's idea), I have not heard from them. I did offer to refund their money for the pup, or help them place him in their area. Hopefully, they have had time to research this so that they see how really stupid it is. 
When I have another pup for sale, it will be on a much different contract. The one I have for show is pretty strict, but the pet one needs revision, and I will work on it.
Thanks for all your support. While I only have a few pups I will be selling, I do want to do my part right. And, I want to be assured they go to a home where they will be loved like I love them here.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Hopefully those people got the point. I love how devoted you are!!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Jun 11 2005, 05:12 PM
> *Hopefully those people got the point.  I love how devoted you are!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

If you only knew......
I won't even be visiting my skin kids this summer because I have pups, and my children don't like me bringing my dogs to their house. It's OK if I come in my motorhome and leave them there, but they don't want dogs in thier house. So, I just decided my dogs and I would stay home.
I have been out mowing around the gate house with a push weedeather (I'm too old for that), but when I cool off, I'm going to do pictures of Glory. She is my little wild child. I'll also get you a new picture of Kim, who is even fatter than in the last picture.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Jun 11 2005, 05:27 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you only knew......
I won't even be visiting my skin kids this summer because I have pups, and my children don't like me bringing my dogs to their house. It's OK if I come in my motorhome and leave them there, but they don't want dogs in thier house. So, I just decided my dogs and I would stay home.
I have been out mowing around the gate house with a push weedeather (I'm too old for that), but when I cool off, I'm going to do pictures of Glory. She is my little wild child. I'll also get you a new picture of Kim, who is even fatter than in the last picture.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71688
[/B][/QUOTE]









Oooooh! I can't wait!!!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Jun 11 2005, 03:27 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you only knew......
I won't even be visiting my skin kids this summer because I have pups, and my children don't like me bringing my dogs to their house. It's OK if I come in my motorhome and leave them there, but they don't want dogs in thier house. So, I just decided my dogs and I would stay home.
I have been out mowing around the gate house with a push weedeather (I'm too old for that), but when I cool off, I'm going to do pictures of Glory. She is my little wild child. I'll also get you a new picture of Kim, who is even fatter than in the last picture.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71688
[/B][/QUOTE]

We are looking forward to more pics!!!! My in-laws are visiting and they think I baby Miko too much!!! Miko went with us to the graduation (and everywhere else) and he was soooo good. Everyone was so impressed with him. And still, my inlaws insist that I should treat him like a dog. Well, I refuse to. I know he is a dog but that doesn't mean that I need to neglect him (like my inlaws do with their own dogs).


----------

